# mom kicked out baby from the nest



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

hi guys
my chick is 26 days old and this morning i was checking on the birds and i saw the mom in the nest and the baby half way out and while this was happening the mom was pushing him out
so i quickly put news paper on the cage floor and the baby came out.

will the parents continue feeding the chick?

i saw the chiicks poop and it looks like it has seeds in them?
thankyou for all your posts


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Try putting him back in the nest. If the baby was in the doorway, he's getting ready to fledge. It's possible that mom was simply trying to get past him not trying to force him out of the nest. Babies at this age do block the parents while they're trying to get in and out of the nest. It's really funny to watch Buster get out of the nest with a chick blocking the way - I suspect that he's really coming up underneath the chick to force it back from the doorway, but from the outside it looks like someone has grabbed the chick by the tail and is pulling it away from the door.

I would suggest some fresh litter in the nestbox (or at least a fresh layer on top) so you can inspect the baby's newest poops easily. If there really is seed in the poop he might have some kind of infection or digestion issue.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

i put the baby chick back in the nest and the mom immediatly went in the nest to take care of him
thank you tielfan u just saved the chick


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Before very long the baby will be coming out of the nest by its own choice. It will be very clumsy at first - it will fall off of perches and may spend a lot of time down in the bottom of the cage. If there is a grate in the bottom of the cage, put newspaper on top of it to make it easier for the baby to walk around. You can put millet spray and other foods on top of the paper for the baby to nibble on.

Sometimes the parents don't quite know what to do with a baby that's down on the floor. If your parent birds are confused and can't feed the baby while it's on the floor, just pick it up and put it in the nest once in a while. The parents will feed it there, and the baby will come out again when it's ready. Until the baby has learned to stand on a perch without falling off, the nest will be a nice safe place for it to sleep at night. Once the baby is skilled at standing on a perch you can remove the nestbox.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you tielfan
I did put newspaper
When I saw it coming out
The parents were better off feeding the chick when he was in the nest

What age will the baby come out of his nest
And what age will he eat on his own
Thank you soo much


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The exact age of fledging depends on the individual bird. The average is 4 to 5 weeks. My babies tend to fledge a little bit early, at 3 1/2 to 4 weeks. Since this baby is an only child, he's had a lot of parental attention and may be robust enough to fledge early.

The chicks usually spend several days looking out the nestbox door before they fledge. At first they just look through the door but then they start sitting in the doorway, blocking the parents. My babies don't really leave the nest on purpose, instead they lose their balance one day and fall out, and after that they will intentionally come out of the nestbox several times a day. Some of my babies fledged at 26 days so your baby might be almost ready.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

tielfan said:


> The chicks usually spend several days looking out the nestbox door before they fledge. At first they just look through the door


My baby does that ALL the time...
It's soo cute


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

The baby is trying to come out again
What should I do


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Let him do it. He's at the stage where this is what he's supposed to do.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok so I let him do it and he is sitting in the corner he looks so happy 










Tommorow he is turning 28days old(whitch is a month because he was born feb 5 and 
February ends at 28 days old


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

This is what I call the "floor chick" stage. He was getting bored in the nest and wants to explore the world!

It's very natural for fledglings to experiment with food (foraging-style, not in a bowl). If you put some millet, pellets and/or greens in the area where he likes to hang out, he can start learning to eat like a big boy. It will be about a month before he's skillful enough to be weaned.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Ohh that's why he was ripping the newspaper 
Thank you so much tielfan for your effort in putting in this thred to make me learn a lot
U are very expierence and I appreciate you for all your help
All of your cockatiels are blessed to have an awsome owner like you
And I wish I knew what you know
Thank you


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Babies don't know the difference between food items and non-food items, so be careful that he doesn't actually eat the paper. He has just barely fledged so at this point it should be mostly experimenting and very little actual eating. Give him some real food to nibble on, take out the chewed piece of paper, and see if you can arrange the fresh paper so it's harder for him to get hold of the edge.



> I wish I knew what you know


I learned most of it by reading this forum and others, and doing internet research when somebody asked a question and I didn't know the answer. There's some personal experience too of course, and you're a breeder now so you're getting your own experience. I've only had 8 clutches which isn't all that many. It takes time to accumulate a lot of information, but it will happen if you keep on reading, thinking, and learning!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you very much


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Your chick is adorable!! I was really scared when my babies first came out too and tielfan and others assured me it is normal! It is pretty exciting, isn't it?!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

JaimeS said:


> Your chick is adorable!! I was really scared when my babies first came out too and tielfan and others assured me it is normal! It is pretty exciting, isn't it?!


It's extremely exiting!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I put food on the floor and he is nibbling on the food
Is the baby supposed to drink water
And are the parents suppost to feed the chick still 
He is 29 days old today


----------



## sonic123 (Nov 2, 2012)

awe he is so cute


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes, the baby should still be getting most of its food and all of its water from the parents. If they aren't feeding him on the floor, put him in the nestbox from time to time. Once he's skilled enough to stand on a perch it will be easier for the parents to feed him. My adults are confused by babies on the floor but they know what to do with babies on a perch.

Once he's skilled at standing on a perch it will also be time to start letting him learn to fly. The flapping part is instinctive but steering, landing, and not crashing into things all have to be learned. His first flight will probably be a straight line right into a wall. You want his flying lessons to be in a small room so he can't build up too much speed. Cover up any windows, large mirrors, or anything else that might be dangerous if a bird crashed into it. Then hold your breath every time he takes off. 

Find the highest place in the room where a bird can possibly land and be prepared to get him down from there - a lot. They instinctively go for the high places, and the more it looks like a branch the more they seek it out. My babies like to land on the ceiling fan, and when I have fledglings in the house I keep a ladder in the hall outside the bird room so I can get them down.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you
Your birds are so cute
I put my baby on the Pearch sometimes because it looks like he needs to stretch
And the parents love to feed the baby on it but today the baby went on the Pearch himself
And I saw the parents feed the chick on the floor


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Good, it sounds like everyone is making progress! It takes a few days for babies to get skilled at standing on a perch.


----------

